# wanted polish frizzle hens



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi has any one got some polish frizzle hens for sale 
i live in newcastle and will pick up 
please pm with any info 
or call simon 07949564003

Thanks


----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)

'bump'


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I might be too far, but may have some in the next month or so. Just depends what the chicks I have hatched from my birds (hatching today and weekend) Turn out to be. I have Frizzle Creole and Chamois.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> I might be too far, but may have some in the next month or so. Just depends what the chicks I have hatched from my birds (hatching today and weekend) Turn out to be. I have Frizzle Creole and Chamois.


:gasp:

Awesome! Were moving house soon (fingers crossed this year... pllleeease let it happen this year!) and will be after chickens when that happens. Were going to be staying in the manchester/derby area and Polish hens are my favourite - im VERY excited by the news that you may breed and possibly sell some :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

chondro13 said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Awesome! Were moving house soon (fingers crossed this year... pllleeease let it happen this year!) and will be after chickens when that happens. Were going to be staying in the manchester/derby area and Polish hens are my favourite - im VERY excited by the news that* you may breed and possibly sell some *:flrt:


I am definately breeding them, got chicks hatched and some more hatching.
May be selling some hatching eggs aswell. Just doing all my test hatches and then will start listing eggs on Bid4poultry and Ebay.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Pimperella said:


> I am definately breeding them, got chicks hatched and some more hatching.
> May be selling some hatching eggs aswell. Just doing all my test hatches and then will start listing eggs on Bid4poultry and Ebay.



I would be very interested in hatching eggs :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

£12 for 6 with £4.50 postage. £6.50 recorded signed for.

Mix of White Crested Blacks, Creole Frizzle (rare), White and Chamois. 
Have produced Gold lace from my Chamois pen. 


Have you experience in poultry and hatching (I have to ask)


----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)

bump'


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Pimperella said:


> £12 for 6 with £4.50 postage. £6.50 recorded signed for.
> 
> Mix of White Crested Blacks, Creole Frizzle (rare), White and Chamois.
> Have produced Gold lace from my Chamois pen.
> ...


Aye I do  
With polish and silkies............. :no1:
Cheers,
Laura.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*12 Poland Polish Hatching Eggs from Pure Colour Pens* | eBay UK

Just put a listing on for 12 Poland eggs, starting bid of £12. Bargain. 

All money is going towards buying a 2nd Digital Incubator so I can continue to do my Free hatching at schools.


----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)

Just an update I got some polish frizzle eggs of eBay and put them under my broody hen and last week they hatched. Woo hoo I've never seen any thing so cute in my life.
Out of 6 eggs 5 hatched the last one just never made it out of the egg.
If any one wants some eggs I will pass on the info of the eBay seller.
I'll upload picks ASAP 
The 6 eggs cost less than £10 with p&p


----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Ah wonderful, Congratulations!


----------



## simon76uk (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------

